# Best bedding for babies



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

What would you suggest is the best bedding for babies for their nest? im in the uk and currently im just using the shredded paper that you can buy from any of the pet shops but im sure theres something better?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My does absolutely love really really cheap toilet paper. The 1-ply stuff that I would never use for myself? Anyway, I keep a roll next to the rack, and put about a foot-long section or two in. The mums tear it up into shreds the size they want, have no trouble dragging it around, and it's both cheap and soft enough for them. They also like card paper, like you'd get on a box of pasta. Boxes like that get turned into flat sheets, and pregnant mums get one or two of those, too. They usually bury those under their bedding to construct tunnels, or put them between the toilet paper and the shavings in the nest.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sheets of TP give them something to do, even the boys like to mess around with it, and sometimes the guys build great nests! Both sexes go loony sometimes with a sheet. I've seen a mousie running on a wheel with a sheet of TP held in the mouth, flying up over them as they scoot about...some times I just put a sheet over babies if the doe hasn't made anything that looks like a nest. And sometimes the doe gets the idea and starts making a nest. I'm convinced that kind of behavior isn't all instinctual, but is partly learned behavior.

As for babies, I have sometimes used scraps of polar fleece, and that seems to very popular, and hasn't created any problems that I've seen so far. I've only used it for orphaned fuzzies and hoppers. The fibers are pretty short and compact, and I've seen no tendency to bind whatsoever.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Most mice seem to clear a space on the floor of the cage and put the babies directly on that, then cover them with nesting material. As Moustress says, loo roll is a favourite, and I find they also like polyroll and newspaper. And, yes, I've also used a sheet of loo roll paper to cover babies while the mother is out of the nest because she hasn't worked it out for herself.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah ive noticed she is clearing a space and putting the babies directly onto the floor, thats why i was wondering about bedding, i thought maybe she wasnt happy with what she's got, but she does cover them up in the shredded paper


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah ive noticed she is clearing a space and putting the babies directly onto the floor, thats why i was wondering about bedding, i thought maybe she wasnt happy with what she's got, but she does cover them up in the shredded paper


----------

